# Windows 7...Expires?



## Shane

Guys when does the Windows 7 Beta end? i mean the actual activation?

i already downloaded the Windows 7 Ultimate x64 and cd key from MS when they gave them out.

Is it May 09 or August?

got two diffrent dates from google lol


----------



## pies

It should be august.


----------



## Shane

Thats what i thought but on some other forums they mentioned may 

If its August then im gonna install 7 as my default OS because its stable enough and runs all the stuff i need.


----------



## Intel_man

It's August on their site I think. 



Luckily, they don't let people download them anymore.


----------



## Shane

Hows it been for you Intelman?

Any problems?


----------



## DarkTears

Intel_man said:


> It's August on their site I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, they don't let people download them anymore.



you can still get it though im sure.


----------



## Shane

You can but not off MS....i wouldnt reccomend anyone download it off anywhere else (you know what im talking about).

Could come with spyware or some other nasty added to it which you dont want


----------



## Intel_man

Umm... support for it is basically figure it out yourself or go onto their Windows 7 forums and ask. No actual tech support... (Well I guess that's expected for beta testing)


Other than that, I had to get a wireless card that had 64 bit drivers on it because the one I had previously didn't. Other than that, it was pretty nice. Fast as hell to load everything. Gaming on the other hand get's tricky sometimes.


----------



## Irishwhistle

It's deactivated on July 1st, but I believe they will give you the standard 30-day grace period so it'll really end August 1st.


----------



## Kesava

Go to start and type in "winver"

It will tell you how long until it expires.


----------



## Sir Travis D

If you have build 7000, it likely expires on 8/1/09. Well mine does atleast.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kesava said:


> Go to start and type in "winver"
> 
> It will tell you how long until it expires.



Right, but is that the de-activation date or the date where the software becomes unusable?



Sir Travis D said:


> If you have build 7000, it likely expires on 8/1/09. Well mine does atleast.



Wow, you actually have the DVD from MS... how'd you get that?

Anyway.... that's the same wording as winver has, but it says 7/1/09...


----------



## Shane

Yeah i have build 7000,Im formatting and installing 7 tommorow.


----------



## KR33P

DarkTears said:


> you can still get it though im sure.



What are torrents for? Yeah i'm probably gonna go with the Windows 7 with my new build. It'll do everything i need it to.


----------



## /\E

Sir Travis D said:


> If you have build 7000, it likely expires on 8/1/09. Well mine does atleast.



Did you get that from MSDN?

I had the chance to get one but I already had 7 when I got the opportunity.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Irishwhistle said:


> Wow, you actually have the DVD from MS... how'd you get that?


 From an MSDN convention, no more scheduled though.
Hmm, did your download come with a terms of service agreement? Mine did, and here is a quote from it. 



		Code:
	

b.    Time-Sensitive Software. The software will stop running on August 1, 2009. You may not receive any other notice. You may not be able to access data used with the software when it stops running.

 
Also, you must activate it within 30 days of installing, or you will have to reinstall it. After you have the key, it should last until the time-sensitive date.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Sir Travis D said:


> From an MSDN convention, no more scheduled though.
> Hmm, did your download come with a terms of service agreement? Mine did, and here is a quote from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> b.    Time-Sensitive Software. The software will stop running on August 1, 2009. You may not receive any other notice. You may not be able to access data used with the software when it stops running.
> 
> Also, you must activate it within 30 days of installing, or you will have to reinstall it. After you have the key, it should last until the time-sensitive date.



I've got it activated... can't find any agreement (it was on the installer, but I can't find it now.) Ah well! It doesn't really matter.


----------

